# Inshore Reef Questions



## COfishing (Sep 9, 2015)

I've been looking around at some inshore reefs in the bay AL side and near Pensacola inshore. It looks like the ones near pensacola are for snorkling, can you fish these reefs too or are they for looking only? If they're for looking only, are they pretty neat, can you look at it w/ just snorkeling(cheap0) stuff? The ones in the bay in AL are they fishable, are they productive, and what type of fish might we catch off them? We'd be looking and/or fishing these in early June. Any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

The ones on the Alabama side get pounded. That much, I know. I generally stay away from them for that reason. However, at certain times of the year (like now through mid-May), you can catch fish on them. Fish range from black snaps to trout to reds.


----------



## COfishing (Sep 9, 2015)

*FL inshore reefs?*

Is there any inshore/bay reefs on the Florida side that I can get to? Ive looked online and it looks like most are offshore a few miles. We will have a bay boat rented and can go as far as Navarre Bridge east Perdido Pass to the west and Not allowed to go in the gulf, no North boundary. Any tips would be great.


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

If it's inshore species you are after, and you are only staying a week or so, I would not waste my money on buying an Alabama license. I'd stick on the Florida side. I'm on the line more or less and get a FL license every year. I fish mainly on the FL side. Where will you be staying? 

If you are staying around P'cola beach, then I'd stick with the flats in Santa Rosa sound, the bridges there, the pass, and the flats and docks in Big Lagoon. There aren't many secret spots. Just use Google Earth to find grass flats next to deeper water and fish those.


----------



## COfishing (Sep 9, 2015)

We're staying off Sharp reef Rd across from Ono island, we've got a place we're renting, so the chance of being in AL water could be good. I usually get both license just so we can roam around, plus I don't mind paying the $27 for a week trip to have the potential to catch something if I'm on the AL side, plus we have a friend who lives in Lillian and we usually fish off a few of his neighbors piers.


----------

